# So I'm looking at getting a Nintendo DS... but which flavor?



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Title says it all.. I was hoping a gaming community like this place would be able to provide me some really good "oh I hadn't thought of that yet" opinions on the matter... 

I guess I'll give a (*lengthy!*) background...

I currently have a Gameboy Advance SP with a dozen or so great games (zeldas, metroids, golden suns, ...) as well as a Nintendo GameCube likewise with a few great games (zeldas, metroids, eternal darkness, ...). I'm considering selling the lot (or in pieces) to hopefully greatly offset the cost of a new gameboy. I just don't have the time for a sit-down-in-front-of-a-TV console system anymore (which is why I never bought a Wii), but the gameboy is small and I can easily take it with me on business trips, etc.

I'm looking at catching up and getting a DS of some flavor or another. Wikipedia had a nice table explaining the major differences between the various flavors (link here). Between the versions listed on the linked table, I'm interested in the DSlite and the DSiXL. But I'm intrigued by the new 3DS line coming out as well.

Regarding the 3DS line I'm skeptical in that it's a "major revision" which to me is not unlike when an automaker changes the body style on one of their vehicles... It's best to wait for the later years of a given body style so they have the kinks worked out. That's why I'm interested in the DSlite. But given that all the DS's are much larger than my SP, I am also interested in the larger screen offered by the DSiXL. I mean if it's going to be larger anyway, why not get the biggest screen. Especially so the kids can watch me (or each other) play since the DSiXL apparently has a much wider viewing angle than the DSi or DS models.

But then there are all the suggested fancy features of the 3DS.. 3axis accelerometer, analog stick, and virtual console (*which may alone be a reason to get the 3DS*), not to mention the glasses-less 3D. It's a new "automotive body style" for sure, and I would be flat dumb to not imagine that in 12 months they'll have a follow-on 3DSlite that fixes annoyances, lengthens battery life, and makes the 3DS smaller and lighter all at the same time. So in that regard I do NOT want a 3DS. But it's the only model offering those nifty new features.

Lastly I'm interested in a DS-family for the potential for future Sierra gaming on it.. I've seen that ScummVM has a port in the works but only currently supports AGI games on the DS. I don't know whether or not DOSBox has a DS port (or if one is in the works). Which I guess could work if the lower touch screen is used for a keyboard input, but that's sluggish and likely a frustration during gameplay. I'm more interested in point-and-click type games on the DS like the Sierra SCI games. I've also never played any of the Monkey Island games but hear they are a real treat to enjoy. And in these regards, the 3DS will have higher processing capabilities than any of the previous models.

Whew, that's a lot of back story. Sorry...

I now open the round-table for discussion...

thanks!!!!
..dane


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess there are less gamers here than I thought?


----------



## zerosteel (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know if you made up your mind yet, but the 3DS is pretty good, and im gonna asume that you played the legend of zelda ocarina of time for n64, well the remake for the 3ds is just awesome, its not just a copy paste, the fps are much more than before, and its got the master quest difficulty also.

hope im not too late


----------

